# eBay auction ending soon...Courbette Futura? Is this a good deal?



## BeachinIt (Apr 17, 2012)

Hey all! I'm looking at this saddle, but can't find anything about this exact one online (Courbette Futura close contact with no knee roll or padded flaps). I also didn't realize that some Courbettes are Swiss made but some are German made and it may make a difference as far as quality goes. I'm interested in Courbettes because of the flex trees since my mare will be changing as she gets into shape. 

Does anyone know anything about this particular saddle and whether this is a good deal or not? I'm hoping someone can answer soon since the auction is over very soon 

http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com/viewitem?itemId=160974773981&index=5&nav=SEARCH&nid=44969274092
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BeachinIt (Apr 17, 2012)

I Doubt that link will work...let me try to post a pic
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BeachinIt (Apr 17, 2012)

Grr can't post pics from my phone. Oh well. Its starting bid is 250 and it's brand new..
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SouthernTrails (Dec 19, 2008)

.

Here is the Link New Courbette Futura 16 5 Close Contact Saddle | eBay

250.00 is great price, they sold for about 799.00 New , They have not made that model in years, surprised to see a new one 

The Swiss made are very good, the German Models are great, but the German model are usually 1,500.00 or more.

.


----------



## BeachinIt (Apr 17, 2012)

Thanks! I didn't realize it was an older model. I think I'll bid! I'm looking for a jumping saddle and wanted one with knee rolls but can't seem to find one in my price range that is of decent quality.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## RBOlena (Feb 17, 2013)

I like that saddle! Very good for that price! eBay is very good for saddles IMO. I have found a ton of great saddles on their that have lasted me for years!


----------



## BeachinIt (Apr 17, 2012)

Well I did it! I hope it fits 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

Congratulations! Hope you get it quickly & it's just what you want.


----------

